# The BPH RadiGo Project



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

For the past few years, I've been planning to (eventually) dip my toe into the amateur radio pond. Late in November, a friend texted me with a link to an Amazon lightning sale for a small 3-band radio. It was already 20 minutes into the 1-hour sale, and I hemmed and hawed for another 20 minutes, deciding whether I should get one or not. As I watched the "Number Still Available" steadily drop, I decided it was time for me to pony up and at least get the transceiver. In this case, it is a Btech UV-25x4. Certainly not something from the top shelf, but it's at least a start. So I clicked on the link, paid for it (as well as the programming cable) and my mind kicked into high gear.

Every once in a while I'd see a 'hamm-o-can', basically a self-contained station. Some needed external power, some had internal power. But the idea was sheer portability and expedient deployment once on-site. So I started to construct my own hamm-o-can in my mind. While I waited several days for Amazon to deliver it (I'm not a Prime member!) I started to draw out concepts and ideas on paper. But I wanted the container (be in an ammo can or a Pelican case) to be totally self-contained save for the antenna.

Once the radio arrived, I started designing it in detail. While some parts were still on order, I was able to have the internal structure of the build manufactured at a local HVAC shop with which I have both a personal and professional relationship with (they're tin-knockers, I'm a sparky. We work side-by-side on many projects. Need I say more?). They were quickly able to cut, bend and weld the pieces I needed from my back-of-the-envelope drawing. At this point, I was committed to using a 50cal ammo can and not a Pelican case.

A week ago, the final parts arrived. I had to order quite a few parts online as that's the only way to purchase them. They simply are not for sale at the local brick-n-mortar stores. Besides, the closest I have to a radio store is the CB aisle down on the local truck stops. Not much to choose from there to begin with.

So I took two weeks, finalized my design and layout, and started in with the tools. After measuring, drilling, cutting, checking and double-checking, I had the 'cockpit' ready for final assembly.









One final pre-assembly and it's time to make sure everything is going to fit.









What you see is a volt/amp meter, a 2-port USB outlet, power switch (for both internal and external power sources), fuses for both of those sources, SO-239 antenna connection, power inlets for both external power source and to charge the internal battery, and the little guy at the bottom is a 5.5 x 2.5 mm DC power port. I didn't have the depth necessary to install a 'cigarette lighter' outlet so I will be using a corded assembly for that should I need to.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

After a final check to make sure it will all fit together (trust me, some things didn't so I had to make some......... um........ 'adjustments'), it was time to paint it. Since I already had several rattle cans of black, green, grey and tan, I went with a free-form camo finish.

Then onto crimping connectors and getting out the soldering gun. No biggie for me.... I'm an electrician. And I've been doing this since the early 70s, so even soldering PL-259s is old hat for me.

After final wiring, assembly and testing, it's time for the big reveal! What looks like an ordinary ammo can.....









... opens up to reveal.........









The 'RadiGo'!









As I already had some whips for my UV-5Rs that were capable of 10watts (the low -power setting for this radio), I purchased a PL-259 : SMA adapter so I can get on the air quickly.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mind you, I don't want a shack, I don't want a desk, I just want to have a radio available. I have no grand illusions about reaching out to the other side of the world. I don't plan on being on the air every spare moment at home. While the little whip is fine for local, field use, I wanted something a bit more... 'proper'... for base use.

The friend that texted me the sale link uses a simple copper-pipe j-pole for 2-meters. So I got online, did some rooting around, and found plans for a tri-band 'cactus' antenna that fit this radio perfectly: 1m, 1.25m and 70cm segments. Off to Menards I go for some copper pipe. A plumber I am not, but I know enough to solder copper.









I also pick up some galvanized pieces to mount the antenna to. A quick twist with some wrenches, and it's ready to go up.









Some minis and screws, and I have a solid mount for the antenna.









Knowing that I'm basically putting up a nice, tall lightning rod, I take the time to sink an 8-foot ground rod. Easy peasy as that's my bread-n-butter.









Once the ground wire is connected at both ends, it time to toss up the antenna and stand back.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

But what good is an antenna with coax?

I had ordered some Belden 9913 and matching PL-259s. Making one long feeder (about 45') to reach from my 'radio end table' to the antenna as well as a jumper for between the radio and power/SWR meter, it's time to bring it all together.















Now I know what you experts are thinking: _He didn't tune the antenna_! Sorry to disappoint you, but after 8 trips up and down the ladder, I had it tuned.









I've only hooked up the 2m end for now. That will get me through the winter and I'll deal with the 1.25m and 70cm feeds later. I have a Comet CFX-324 and 2 whips already constructed for that spring project.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Cool project!! It is all well beyond my knowledge base, but it looks like a right smart setup!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy Approved!


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I ran a two band copper cactus j-pole for years. It always worked great and never gave me a bit of trouble. It's been sitting in the garage since we moved to our new place, just waiting for me to get off my butt and get it mounted. 

Your photos have inspired me to dig it out and set it up...


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Very inspiring project!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice write up. Do it yourself projects are very self satisfying.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Happy USPS truck stopped by this morning. 3 small packets. And SAE cord, a 1/8" T-R-S cord and a 1/8" panel-mount jack.

The SAE cord to supply power to the RadiGo, and the ¼" cord and jack to extend the programming cable to the dashboard panel.









This way I don't have to disassemble it just to plug in the programming cord.

Now to tidy it up. So, out comes the label maker.









Soldering that teeny wire for the programming cable, plus using tweezers to place the labels sure was tedious and aggravating! But, I can officially proclaim: The RadiGo Shack is officially done!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Part II: Make the RadiGo a truly portable rig. First up, more copper from Maynards to make a 2m j-pole. Here it is, about 25' up on the WonderPole leaning against the roof.









Cable and connectors to hook it up are on order.


----------



## Never_Ready_Enough (Apr 22, 2020)

That's bad-ass man! I think you did more than dip your toe LOL. I bought a couple Baofeng units and I was proud of myself. I need to hang out with you. Motivation!


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Looking good! This has semi inspired me and I'm waiting for a deal to pop up


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A prepper friend has a nice little get away. Is a ham and wants to have a removable mast/antenna for a dual band radio. Removable because of lightning potential and of course for OPSEC. Obviously, the taller the better, but must be easy enough to put up and take down. Here's the big problem, like most of us, money is a big object. Any suggestions. please?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> A prepper friend has a nice little get away. Is a ham and wants to have a removable mast/antenna for a dual band radio. Removable because of lightning potential and of course for OPSEC. Obviously, the taller the better, but must be easy enough to put up and take down. Here's the big problem, like most of us, money is a big object. Any suggestions. please?


Would a WonderPole work?

Also in the works is a roll-up antenna made with ladder-line. I need a tall tree to deploy it with any height, but that might be another option.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The parts came today to make a variety of cables for mobile use. Cable, PL-259s, adapters, SO-239 couplers......

I already have a 2m j-pole built. Now to start in making 50-, 25- 12- and 6-ft cables so I can use the radio in the field.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

paraquack said:


> A prepper friend has a nice little get away. Is a ham and wants to have a removable mast/antenna for a dual band radio. Removable because of lightning potential and of course for OPSEC. Obviously, the taller the better, but must be easy enough to put up and take down. Here's the big problem, like most of us, money is a big object. Any suggestions. please?


I've been wanting a SOTAbeam mast. The _*TAC7000HDS*_ is about $100 (they come in different sizes)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Got some cables made and was finally able to take it out to the local city park parking lot and try 'er out in the field.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Very good project, I hope you water tested that ammo can before you did all that work. I am doing the same thing with a larger ammo can and it will protect a HF rig with tuner and power supply. There will be battery jacks to charge/use battery power and HT chargers that plug in. I don't know about the USB chargers, I don't use much equipment that used that voltage. I have a HF backpack station now that uses batteries in a lunch box. I use an ICOM 703 with that set-up. I carry the radio, antenna and coax in the backpack. I also carry large plastic trash bags to protect everything is we run into a rain storm. When I build this comm-box I will paint mine a light color as the New Mexico sun can cook everything. Years of camping on the beach in Texas we painted our ammo cans white and used them to protect high-dollar cameras. Cameras don't work too good after you pour the saltwater out of them. Here is a photo of my backpack HF station.






de KA5SIW


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got some cables made and was finally able to take it out to the local city park parking lot and try 'er out in the field.
> 
> View attachment 110633


Work good?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Captjim_NM said:


> Very good project, I hope you water tested that ammo can before you did all that work.............


The ammo can is not intended to be waterproof. Only capable of shedding a bit of rain here and there. I won't be _using_ it out in the rain, just transporting it. And the entire build is 100% independent of the ammo can. So I can pull it out and drop it into another can if necessary.



hawgrider said:


> Work good?


No issue hitting the local repeater.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Took it out again today (playing hookie from work :devil, and got the j-pole tuned.









I'll take it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My order of some 450-ohm ladderline arrived Saturday, so yesterday I started building a roll-up 2-meter slim jim. Got the bulk of the work done yesterday.









Got it tuned and soldered up tonight, and finished it up with some heat-shrink.









Now THAT'S a compact, portable antenna!









Even just hanging on the wall inside, with the radio set to low power (10 watts) I was pushing 9 watts to it and hitting the repeater about 3 miles away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My order of some 450-ohm ladderline arrived Saturday, so yesterday I started building a roll-up 2-meter slim jim. Got the bulk of the work done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 110887
> 
> ...


Crap!

Well, as we jokingly say, the bigger the glob, the bigger the job!

:vs_laugh:

Other than that, beautiful!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The *ALS* is complete:









"What's an *ALS*?", you ask? Why, it's the_ *A*ntenna *L*aunch *S*ystem_, of course!

The collapsing fishing pole is extended, placed into the ground stake (orange spiral thingy) and a ½-oz egg sinker with a swatch of fluorescent pink embroidery floss is launched into a tree using the slingshot. The floss (thread) is to make the sinker visible after re-entry. When it reaches the ground after going over the desired tree branch, a sturdy twine is attached and pulled back to launch control (a euphemism for where I was standing with the slingshot). Once the twine is pulled back over the branch using the fishing line, it's used to hoist the roll-up ladderline antenna into the air.

Connect the antenna to the RadiGo, power it on and I'm OTA!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Even though my radio build sits right next to my computer table, the programming cable isn't long enough to reach the tower. So I ordered a couple of 6' TRS extension cables. 











Now, instead of unplugging everything and moving the ammo can just so I can program the radio, I just plug in the programming cable into the extension, and the other end into the RadiGo. Bam.... programmed!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I figured this build would be a fluke. But a long-time ham buddy saw it and basically commissioned me to make HIM one.

So to start it out, I had to order the metal parts to be fabricated again. I managed to be there when they were cut out and welded.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Then it's time to bring it all home and start working on it.

First, drill out the dashboard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Once everything is drilled and all the components fit, it's time to make it look purdy. Get out the rattlecans of camo paint.












Let it dry overnight, and start installing the components in the dashboard.












Then it's time to install fuses and connect to the battery for a test firing.











This was as far as I got last night. I did, however, hook my radio up to it and use a mobile antenna for a radio check. No problems hitting the local repeater. I'm headed to his place tomorrow where I'll install his radio, wire it up and (hopefully) RadiGo 2.0 will be on the air.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Great idea. Are you doing anything different in the 2nd build?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Great idea. Are you doing anything different in the 2nd build?


It's going faster, that's for sure. I don't have to engineer everything from scratch.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My buddy and I got together and finished it up. All I had to do is install his radio and he's now OTA!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

UPDATE:

I had the final piece completed this morning: Having the WonderPole mount modified to 'properly' accept it. In it's native state, I would need a ladder, even standing on the tailgate of the truck, to raise the portable j-pole antenna. So I had a local shop modify it so I could completely raise and lower the WonderPole without need for a ladder.










I simply had them weld on a scrap piece of 2" EMT conduit.

I already had a variety of different-lengths coaxials made up, so when I picked this mount up this morning, I went out between the raindrops and tried it out.





















No issues getting up to around 20 feet, although the pole will go to 30 or 35.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Once the j-pole was up in the air, I hooked the coax to the radio and I was able to hit a repeater about 20 miles away.










I would have raised it higher but the wind was gusting quite a bit and I would probably need to guy it out if I did go higher.





























Since it's inception last fall, my goal had been to reach this point: Have a radio capable of acting as a base unit, as well as being a grab-n-go radio with the ability to use a tree-tossed ladder-line antenna as well as this system, a vehicle-mounted mast for an ad-hoc field station.










As of 11:30 this morning, the RadiGo Project is officially *complete*!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I HAVE NO RELATIONSHIP WITH THIS COMPANY AT ANY LEVEL.

For those of you who are not so ambitious like me and just want to buy some thing read a lot of good reports about these guys.



https://amendment1preparedness.com/Shop/#!/Canned-HAM/p/167890275/category=0


----------

